# Game Thread: Saturday Nov. 5th vs. Philadelphia



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Record:*

*Indiana* – *(2-0)* 

*Philadelphia* - *(0-3)* 

*Tip-off* – Saturday, November 5, 2005 - 8:00 P.M.

*Where* – Conseco Fieldhouse

*TV & Radio* - FSMW & 1070 WIBC

Probable Starting Lineups:















































Jamaal Tinsley | Stephen Jackson | Ron Artest | Austin Croshere | Jermaine O'Neal

*Key Reserves:*























Danny Granger | Sarunas Jasikevicius David Harrison















































Allen Iverson | Angre Iguodala | Kyle Korver | Chris Webber | Steven Hunter

*Key Reserves:*























John Salmons | Lee Nailon | Kevin Ollie 









*Who's HOT ?*















Averaged 23 ppg and 8 rpg in the first 2 games of the season.









Averged 31.7 ppg in the first 3 games of the season. 

*Injury Report* 


*Pacers-*








- Hip Surgery, Sore Left Achilles







- Strained Left Calf

*Sixers-* 








- Right quad strain

*TV:*


*Radio:*




Prediction:
Pacers- 98
Sixers- 85


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers: 90
76ers: 76

They can't beat the Bobcats at home, this may be ugly.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/austin_croshere/index.html?nav=page

Croshere seems to have his best games against Phily.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

pacers 94

Philly 81


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers: 101
Philadelphia: 95


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Philly 83
Indy 100

This Philly team is really bad


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

99-75 Pacers win


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Iverson usually scorches us. I believe he had two 40+ point games against us last year. Sarunas may have some serious problems if he trys to guard him. We may see some of AJ during this game.

Webber has been playing well of late... but can he do it to JO? I am calling Jermaine as the one who comes out ahead.

Korver is gonna get whipped on both ends by Ronnie... he will only score if Ron leaves him to help a teammate out on D.

Steven better be ready to run tonight... Iggy is a beast on the fast break. 

They are missing Dalembert... so they are actually even thinner at the 5 spot than we are.

Things to look for... Iverson is gonna be their primary weapon against us. Webber and Iggy will make an impact on us. But aside from that... we are gonna dominate them. This game features the team with the best bench in the league versus the team with the worst bench in the league. And that will have a huge impact on the game. Look for our bench players to have an especially good night.


----------



## back2newbelf (May 26, 2005)

last season we lost 0-4 to philly with iverson averaging 40+. of course both teams have changed at least some(philly) or alot(us). i expect iverson to explode once again, but his supporting cast will most probably suck(they already sucked against defensively worse teams). i wouldn't be surprised if philly can't crack the 70 in this one.

pacers: 85
philly: 70


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

sixers didnt look too good against bobcats... they're missing dalambert we're missing foster and pollard but we have much depths. kyle korver has been shooting icecold as of late so expect john salmons to play some more minutes... either way artest will dominate  
...........................
pacers 104
sixers 90
...........................
i see ronnie and JO combine for 50+ points.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Who's going? I'll be there.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

My dad will be there... I have to work


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Pacers win 106-80


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We take it 94-78.........

Too good, too talented, too much heart, too much coaching...
the question is not if we're going to win, the ? is when are we going to lose....
I see us cruising this month, easily going on a 10+ winning streak.......




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

After the sweep of last year  , we will win tonight!


95-85 Indiana


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I expect a beatdown. Pacers crush the 76ers 97-74


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 104
Sixers 91


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

91-90, Sixers. I'm a homer.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers start off hot with 6 points, but the Sixers come back to lead 8-6. I'll be relying on the announcers and the poster shere for the Sixer's score, because my ****ty television is too rounded to show their score.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Pacers start off hot with 6 points, but the Sixers come back to lead 8-6. I'll be relying on the announcers and the poster shere for the Sixer's score, because my ****ty television is too rounded to show their score.


Im not so sure I understand but if you wanted the score
After 1
Sixers 30
Pacers 28


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Slow start.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Fred Jones is looking good on defense against Iverson.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

76ers are playing good, Pacers are playing bad, that being said, 3 point game.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers are looking like the 76ers, and the 76ers are looking like the Pacers.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

Sixers 10 point lead.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Cornrow Wallace said:


> Sixers 10 point lead.


 :cheers:


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

what's going on?

sixers are shooting 60% from the field?


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

Uhh, whats going on here. Feels like the twilights zone...


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Tinsley is hurt, he walked off floor but stood there for a while, this could be bad.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

big pacer 20 said:


> Tinsley is hurt, he walked off floor but stood there for a while, this could be bad.


Yah man hopefully hes alright i feel bad for the dude it seems like hes always hurtin that ankle but it didnt seem like it was that bad when he walked off


Halftime
Sixers 61
Pacers 52


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> Im not so sure I understand but if you wanted the score
> After 1
> Sixers 30
> Pacers 28


My TV is from the early '70's, so instead of being an actual square or rectangle, it's a very rounded square. It cuts off the corners of most shows.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> My TV is from the early '70's, so instead of being an actual square or rectangle, it's a very rounded square. It cuts off the corners of most shows.


Ahhhh gotcha well if you need our score just ask im jumpin back between both our boards and Tinsleys back so guess nothing serious


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

It looks like every single Pacer is playing their first game ever.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I have never ever seen the Pacers play this bad before.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

big pacer 20 said:


> I have never ever seen the Pacers play this bad before.


I dont know about that you guys still are shooting 56 percent from the field thats not a bad precentage


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> I dont know about that you guys still are shooting 56 percent from the field thats not a bad precentage


We are turning the ball over with bad passes or offensive fouls 3/4 times.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

big pacer 20 said:


> We are turning the ball over with bad passes or offensive fouls 3/4 times.


Yah I understand that im just saying i dont think its the "worst" the pacers ever played considering how well they are shooting thats all i was sayin


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers are making a run...92-85....let's keep it going guys.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Artest hits two free throws...96-91 Philly up by 5....keep closing the gap boys...


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Huge OFF REB and put back by Hunter

Sixers 102
Pacers 95
4 Mins left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jackson for three!!!

106-102


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Why did AI take such an early shot?

crazy Ron is trying to do too much.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Another three!!!! 108-105!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

dejavu.... AI took another quick shot... 

He has to know that reducing possesions goes in favor of the team that's leading..

Indiana is getting great position and open looks..

Ron misses the first FT. makes the second 108-106.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

108-106...Pacers ball...let's go!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh well...111-109 final.

SJ makes the final 3.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We should have passed to Jack when we had the chance in the end. I think that I heard one of the announcers say that he was open in corner.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Cornrow Wallace wins guess the score, everyone else is DQ'd.

Repped.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Well not a good loss. We really blew it by playing so bad and sloppy at the begining of the game. We really did a great job catching back up though. Philedelphia was bound to get a win, and I think the Pacers went into the game thinking it was going to be a blow over. Sarunas, is going to be benched in the games were we play PG's like Iverson. He could not even come close to playing anything resembling defence. If we would have just started this game with the intensity we finished with it would have been an easy win.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

we cruised abit too much and philly was hungry for the victory... you win some, you lose some


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

What is so special about the Sixers that we already lost 5 in a row of them?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> What is so special about the Sixers that we already lost 5 in a row of them?


Philly matches all our weaknesses at this point. None of our guards can cantain Allen Iverson, none of our forwards can guard Chris Webber (until Pollard or Foster return), and Artest is useless on Korver or Iguodala.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Artest with 8 turnovers is disturbing.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Philly matches all our weaknesses at this point. None of our guards can cantain Allen Iverson, none of our forwards can guard Chris Webber (until Pollard or Foster return), and Artest is useless on Korver or Iguodala.


When is Foster coming back by the way?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Artest with 8 turnovers is disturbing.


 I don't know if Artest should be playing in the fourth quarter in a game this close for now. He was taking off shots, making errant passes, and missing FT's.

Get his confidence up, get him in the groove in blowouts (win or loss) but crucial times like these, I don't think he should be handling the ball like that. Of course his defense is needed but why give him the ball and let him do what he wants with it?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> When is Foster coming back by the way?


I don't know. I remember reading a post on another forum today that he'd be back by Thanksgiving.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I don't know. I remember reading a post on another forum today that he'd be back by Thanksgiving.


Stupid question, but when is it Thanksgiving? We don't have that in Holland


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Stupid question, but when is it Thanksgiving? We don't have that in Holland


It's always the 4th Thursday in November, the 24th this year.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> It's always the 4th Thursday in November, the 24th this year.


Thanks

Good news, I thought it was somewhere in december :biggrin:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> I don't know if Artest should be playing in the fourth quarter in a game this close for now. He was taking off shots, making errant passes, and missing FT's.
> 
> Get his confidence up, get him in the groove in blowouts (win or loss) but crucial times like these, I don't think he should be handling the ball like that. Of course his defense is needed but why give him the ball and let him do what he wants with it?



He sparked the big comeback though.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

PacersguyUSA said:


> He sparked the big comeback though.


I agree. Without Artest, our comeback would have come up way short. I think he played well on the defensive boards late in the game and did make some big plays happen with the ball.

However, i do think he tried to do too much in certain times, instead of being smart and seeing his options, he tried to do it himself. But overall he did very good i thought and without him i don't think the comeback attempt would have been possible.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

at least the pacers showd some resiliency after being down 20pts


----------

